# The Counter-Strike and CS:S Clubhouse



## vampire622003 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Counter-Strike Clubhouse.












You must play Counter-Strike or CS:S at least 1-5 hours a week in order to join.
You could also give me your system specs to post and your nickname for Counter-Strike.

You can make signatures or affiliates from the pictures I have posted, like mine.
(Which i think I need to make smaller. )​
Members:



1. vampire622003 a.k.a. *:[Nin]:5pider* / P4 2.2Ghz / ATi X1650 OC'ed w/ ZeroTherm GX815 / Soundblaster 5.1 Live

2. *Duffman* / Intel Conroe E6850-ATi 2900XT Crossfire w/ AC Acelero Xtrm's-Supreme FX Sound

3. das müffin mann a.k.a. *(FuQ)das müffin mann* / Intel E6600 3.2GHz-ATi 2900 Pro OC'ed- X-Fi Xtreme Music

4. wolf2009 a.k.a. *sKiLLz th@t kiLLz* / Intel Q9450-Nvidia 9600GT w/ HDMI- X-Fi Xtreme Music

5. JacKz5o a.k.a. *kayMart* / AMD X2 2.52GHz - 2x512MB OCZ | Nvidia 6800GS | X-Fi XtremeMusic w/ Senn HD595.

6. CrAsHnBuRnXp a.k.a. *Number 46* / Intel Yorkfield X3550 - XFX 8800GT - X-Fi XtremeGamer

7. *SirKeldon* / AMD X2 Black Edition @ 3.54GHz / ATi 2600Pro Crossfire / Creative Audigy 4 Pro

8. PVTCaboose1337 a.k.a. *Infect3d* / AMD Athlon @ 2.8GHz / eVGA 7900GT / HD Audio

9. ShadowFold a.k.a. *ShadowFoldplauge* / Intel E2200 / ATi 3850 / Realtek HD Audio

10. *tkpenalty* / *System Specs Pending*

11. btarunr a.k.a. *Feroc1ty* / AMD X2 5400+ / Gigabyte 8800GT / X-Fi XtremeGamer

12. oli_ramsay a.k.a. *Pump Action Hero* / Intel E6600 / Nvidia 8800GT / Vista Ultimate 64-Bit


----------



## Duffman (Apr 22, 2008)

cool, I only play on the Jediforces servers.

System specs are in my profile.

I run under Duffman, but my steam name is forcefedgti


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 22, 2008)

(FuQ)das müffin mann

i like to use teh tmp/famas and a deagle 
i generally use sas on ct


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 22, 2008)

nice , my CS name is sKiLLz th@t kiLLz . system specs in profile .


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll mark you guys up in the first post, ya'll are in.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 22, 2008)

alrighty I got the names in the post.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ya'll can go ahead and spread word about the club if you want.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 22, 2008)

i play alot on the smokes and buds servers and the true grit servers, i used to play on the fuq/UB servers but i ahve no idea what happened to the ub servers i know what happened to teh fuq ones 
anywho my favorite maps are spongebob lego arena and dust, i have been playing GG alot lately, i hate rpg mods ill play a zombie mod every once in a while


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 22, 2008)

I usually play on just a few servers. I usually play at the -ohm sign here- Gaming Corner, I am good friends with most of the admins. I am in the :[Nin]: clan, it happens to be my own, and no i dont have a server yet. XP


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 22, 2008)

My favorite maps are usually dark/night maps and the aim texture maps (the orange ones).


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 22, 2008)

i love teh texture maps, especially jungle


----------



## JacKz5o (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll join 

I'm admin on a few NuclearFallout servers so I mostly play on them when I'm not scrimming. 

I play CS:S on my current computer which is an AMD 3800X2 @ 2.52GHz | 2x512MB OCZ | 6800GS | X-Fi XtremeMusic w/ Senn HD595.

Building my new PC when all the parts arrive by the end of the week. Specs in my System Specs.

Game name is kayMart, Steam username is dipsetaiai.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 22, 2008)

ill put your name on the list a little later be back soon


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 22, 2008)

Ill join.

Mainly CSS. System specs you need are on the left and my username in games is Number 46. Steam name is CrAsHnBuRnXp.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 22, 2008)

How could i not join this club? Playing CS since 1.3 version (about 2002) and still playing CSS at least once a week for a few hours!!!  ... system specs are on my profile (though i'm getting to make it stable at 3,58Ghz ) ... my nick on Steam is SirKeldon, while i'm gaming normally i use diff nicks but the main is also this one.

Referring to favourite maps, no doubt: de_dust2, de_aztec, de_inferno (i'm from the old school! ) and talking about weapons, Colt M4A1, AK-47 and my beloved D.Eagle =)


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 22, 2008)

woot aztec! i never quite got why they would send ct's into aztec ruins let alone why someone would want to blow them up but hey i love the map (except with awpers then it just turns into an awp fest)


----------



## Duffman (Apr 22, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a new/good server to play on, check out the Jedi's Loft main server at 69.28.221.55:27015

They have a couple other servers too

Oh yah, and do have you guys been watching the Leet World series?  Episode 12 just dropped yesterday.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would like to join.  

My Steamid is PVTCaboose1337
Ingame name:  Infect3d

I play ZombieMod mostly.  
System specs to the left.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 23, 2008)

Duffman said:


> If anyone is looking for a new/good server to play on, check out the Jedi's Loft main server at 69.28.221.55:27015
> 
> They have a couple other servers too
> 
> Oh yah, and do have you guys been watching the Leet World series?  Episode 12 just dropped yesterday.



omg!!! rofl!!!
 i just watched them all 

i have never even heard of leet world before, pretty funny i must say


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 23, 2008)

I play CSS with my friends on a dedicated server some times but I dont like playing in public games. My CSS name is ShadowFoldplauge, I play on a E2200, 2gb ddr2-800, HD 3850 512mb. Full specs on the side.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 23, 2008)

May I join? My steam name is the same as my TPU name


----------



## Duffman (Apr 23, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> omg!!! rofl!!!
> i just watched them all
> 
> i have never even heard of leet world before, pretty funny i must say




It's good stuff eh?


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 23, 2008)

Duffman said:


> It's good stuff eh?



yes it is sir


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm Feroc1ty. Actually, that's my younger brother's ID, he's home for summer now, but is in a boarding school so I use it.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 23, 2008)

ill put yall in soon


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 23, 2008)

anybody know of any good servers that host militia?


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 23, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> May I join? My steam name is the same as my TPU name


Uhh which specs do I use? XP


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I'm Feroc1ty. Actually, that's my younger brother's ID, he's home for summer now, but is in a boarding school so I use it.


So do you want to join? Or do you just want to hang out?


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 23, 2008)

Who surfs in here? What surfing maps do ya'll like? Be back soon!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2008)

vampire622003 said:


> So do you want to join? Or do you just want to hang out?



Little bit of both. I'm no gamer though I've always liked CS.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Little bit of both. I'm no gamer though I've always liked CS.


I'll put you in. Next time I get on though, gtg. Later. Let me know which specs to use.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 23, 2008)

System specs in "system specs" 

Steam: oli_ramsay

nickname: Pump Action Hero

I like to play on office servers (mainly sneakymonster), skill surf maps, gungames and sometimes zombie ones too.

Favourite weapon AK47!!!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2008)

vampire622003 said:


> I'll put you in. Next time I get on though, gtg. Later. Let me know which specs to use.



Use both, if just one counts, pick that AMD box, the Intel machine is away now.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyoone have any modified weapons? Models, animations, textures ect? I have replaced almost all my guns with upgraded/correct models and animations. (The m4 reload action is wrong, you are supposed to pull the bar behind the handle and hit the little button thing (primer) after.)

Most of the guns are mirrored wrong also.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 24, 2008)

ya i've replaced all of them ill take a few screenies one or two i made, but im having a few texture probs


----------



## Duffman (Apr 24, 2008)

I have different skins for most everything.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2008)

Duffman said:


> I have different skins for most everything.



How do you get custom skins?


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.fpsbanana.com/

the best site out there for custom shit, you can literally customize anything


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks man! They cant get me banned right? Probly no just making sure lol(I got like over 400$ worth of games on steam!)


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 24, 2008)

only tournaments restrict them, but you should not be banned for having custom skins, though there are a few skins that are a little to "custom" that will if you get my drift but the skins on fps wont trust me on that


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2008)

I just pretty much replaced all the TF2 skins.. its alot cooler now  Thanks!


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 24, 2008)

yup i have the nazi-verse skin pack for my tf2 lineup i love i would highly suggest it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 25, 2008)

I have alot of darker skinned models and weapons.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have custom flashlighting and fire effects, I even have the upgrade water splash effect.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have the buzzer from the BF2 Pwned life video whenever I get a headshot. Rofl


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 26, 2008)

i just realized that i have played with a few of you before lol


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 26, 2008)

Sure I will join. My steam ID is: Eclecticos
In game "KleenSneaKz"


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 26, 2008)

Count me in PoisoN aka =}DSK{=PoisoN


----------



## choppy (Apr 26, 2008)

when im done with my exams im back to cs:s, usually play on via 64man servers or i3d zombie servers lol!

systems specs on left, in-game my name is choppy and i think my steamid is naz_400r


----------



## vega22 (Apr 26, 2008)

not played cs:s for a while but its on the list to be reinstalled.

dont know many of your game names but skillzthatkill i have played with before, i think it was on the fg office server iirc.

my infos on the left if you want it?


----------



## woozers (Apr 28, 2008)

Seems that most of you guys are playing public.  I prefer mixing/scrimming.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 28, 2008)

iv moved over to cod4 for my scrimage fix now.


----------



## Nicksterr (Apr 28, 2008)

add me...

steam username is

nodeusx


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

woozers said:


> Seems that most of you guys are playing public.  I prefer mixing/scrimming.



i love scrimming to but most of my clan went kaput so i cant really find anyone to scrim with, right now im kinda looking for a new clan


----------



## woozers (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe try the ESEA gather service.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 29, 2008)

I will put y'all in soon. Leave your system specs if you want to make an impression. lol


----------



## woozers (Apr 30, 2008)

a64 3500+, msi k8n neo4-f, 2*512mb valueram, 7900gs, sb audigy se, ms ime 3.0, qck+, philips shp2700.

CY@@@


----------



## happita (Apr 30, 2008)

please count me in 

Current name: happita (sometimes tamer)
Current team: dvs
Current league: Cal Main

http://www.caleague.com/?page=teams&teamid=170409

I play at least 10 hours a week all the while going to school full time and workin 25+ hours a week  and thats not including all the other games I play on my free time.
I don't have ESEA atm, but I think I'm going to renew my membership soon cuz I find myself real bored lately(CS 1.6 Cal season just finished yesterday night, went playoffs, 1-1)


----------



## happita (Apr 30, 2008)

woozers said:


> Maybe try the ESEA gather service.



I'd recommend that, helps you get better if your focused enough to find out how gayed you get because all people care about in ESEA is stats 
Prepares you to adjust a bit when you get used to it.


----------



## vampire622003 (May 8, 2008)

happita said:


> I'd recommend that, helps you get better if your focused enough to find out how gayed you get because all people care about in ESEA is stats
> Prepares you to adjust a bit when you get used to it.


I'll put you people on the list. SOME BIG CHANGES WILL BE COMING TO THE CLUBHOUSE SOON! I am doing alot right now so I can't stay, later!


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 8, 2008)

CSS is pretty much all I play anymore. See system specs.

I play under the name [df] wazzledoozle (^)


----------

